# H1N1



## Old Zyp (15 Giugno 2009)

> l'Oms ha dichiarato ufficialmente la pandemia e elevato l'allarme al massimo livello, il "6". Nel mondo oltre 140 vittime


ma vaff an culo !

140 persone, ma vaff an culo !


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma vaff an culo !
> 
> 140 persone, ma vaff an culo !


Considerando che la normale influenza uccide ogni anno tra le 250.000 e le 500.000 persone in tutto il mondo, questa direi che è particolarmente benigna...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Considerando che la normale influenza uccide ogni anno tra le 250.000 e le 500.000 persone in tutto il mondo, questa direi che è particolarmente benigna...


oh perozzino! non ti si vede da una vita e parli di influenza??


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Considerando che la normale influenza uccide ogni anno tra le 250.000 e le 500.000 persone in tutto il mondo, questa direi che è particolarmente benigna...


un pò come le altre ....


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh perozzino! non ti si vede da una vita e parli di influenza??
















... ho incontrato un angelo!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... ho incontrato un angelo!


c'ha le puppe?


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'ha le puppe?


 gli angeli non hanno sesso!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> gli angeli non hanno sesso!


rinunci alle pompe?


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

ti faccio io da madrina!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

ragazze, basta che non finisco lapidato e crocefisso come il melandrone...
Comunque tornando in topic, questa influenza mi sa di gran paraculata...


----------



## brugola (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ragazze, basta che non finisco lapidato e crocefisso come il melandrone...
> Comunque tornando in topic, questa influenza mi sa di gran paraculata...


 
io mi sento i chiari sintomi dell'aviaria


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi sento i chiari sintomi dell'aviaria


 Stanno morendo gli uccelli?


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stanno morendo gli uccelli?


----------

